
Ask HN: To all the java developers out there, favorite java tech stack? - shaneeee95
I&#x27;m starting a new job as a full-stack developer (currently back end), I have a month before I start the new job (we can choose what stacks to work with) and want to create some personal projects. With so many options out there, I was just wondering what is your favorite java stack to use and why?
Thanks
======
digitalsanctum
This is going to sound like a troll but I'm a long-time Java developer that
hasn't written Java code in over a year because I've switched to Kotlin.

Practically speaking, I'd start with whatever stack your new employer already
uses. Having a solid understanding of the existing components will give you a
baseline understanding of what was chosen and why.

One framework that's caught my eye recently is Micronaut which is basically a
simplified version of Spring with added benefits like using little to no
reflection.

------
catacombs
You can do a web search on this: "Popular Java web stacks 2019"

